# PSD versus emotional support dog



## dc671 (May 15, 2010)

Upon my countless research, I've come up with some questions regarding these two different types of dogs. a PSD is a service dog, and a emotional support dog is mostly just a companion. the ESD pretty much, by the ADA law has no rights into the public with the exception of getting around a no pets rule with a lease and being a companion on a airliner. BUT those both need full medical back up from a qualified provider which seems to be quite a process.


----------

